#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων

## Michalis G.

Αγαπητοί Συνάδελφοι,

Μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει αν μηχανολόγος ΤΕ μπορεί να υπογράψει μελέτη φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων?  

Ευχαριστώ

----------

